# Coffee packaging supplier??



## djbeefpattie (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Guys, I'm looking for a supplier of coffee bags (in bulk) ideally based in the UK. I would prefer flat bottomed bags but at this stage I am not too fussy, just after a reputable supplier at this stage.

If anyone can recommend any it would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What size? Bella Barista might be a shout depending how bulk 'bulk' is


----------



## djbeefpattie (Jan 28, 2014)

Initially it would be 250 units of 250gm bags then potentially bigger orders. I couldn't see coffee bags on their website though??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are a few bag suppliers who advertise on the forum or have advertised in the past

Present:

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/re-seal-able-coffee-bags-pack-of-10.html

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/gold-250g-resealable-coffee-bags

Past:

http://thebagbroker.co.uk/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

djbeefpattie said:


> Initially it would be 250 units of 250gm bags then potentially bigger orders. I couldn't see coffee bags on their website though??


It's a minefield to get coffee bags and you need to be super careful what you get. there is a lot of shite out there and a lot of stuff that does not have a proper valve. Now it depends on exactly how you want to use the bags. I did a lot of research on this some time ago and in the different type of bags. Recently I did alert BB to a broker where I was buying 500 x 500g resealable valve bags for my 1kg roaster. As BB sell the same roaster, they said they would do an order with me..as they would like some too. I chose them, because the sample I got from the company was super high quality (thickness of PTE barrier and a great Wico valve). Highly highly recommended...well I bought 500 of em, so I must have liked them

Hasbean and BB also sell nice 250g resealable bags, with a good seal and valve as well.

note all the above bags are heat sealable as well with a tear off strip so that they can be opened and resealed by the end user...although using scissors is recommended.

Then of course, there are the normal heat sealable bags with valve, or with a pinhole thing....

Why don't you post more about what your trying to do, why, the rosaster you have etc..I can then advise you on an area I have extensive experience in.

P.S. Remember 3kg of roasted green fills 5 x 500g bags, which is why I bought 500g ones!


----------



## djbeefpattie (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for the responses.

@DavecUK, I am looking at setting up a local roastery (small scale) I have some experience in roasting coffee, I'm looking at buying a shop roaster in the next few weeks. Probably the Coffee-Tech FZ94 2.4KG. The coffee would be packaged in 250gm bags, I will be getting a sealer in the near future too.

Please note, I'm not naive enough to think my coffee is going to be good enough to sell to the public straight away so I am sure I will be cupping and doing sample roasts for a good few months after I get the roastery set up. Any advice on coffee packaging that you can give based on the above would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

djbeefpattie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thank you for the responses.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...yeah, sounds like you and I need to talk, before you get yourself into a hole with the business...There is (perhaps) a lot you don't know about roasting the stuff commercially. I am not sure you would get the advice you need on this forum (I could be wrong) and it's not something I can give in forum posts. Nothing sinister, it's just that there is quite a lot and I have been in exactly the situation you are thinking of putting yourself in. My customer base exploded to the point where it was go at it full time with a big investment and employ some people, or stay retired. I decided to stay retired. I've also roasted more than a few tons on the larger 20kg Probat gas roasters.

Where are you based, If your near enough, I'm willing to give you some time.....if your not and have a landline, I'll give you a call....because this is about more than a few bags....and fortunately, you have not yet bought a roaster.

Send me a message with the details.


----------



## djbeefpattie (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi DavecUK, I've sent you a PM but not sure if it sent as I have got less than 15 posts.

If you haven't received it please could you drop me a note with an e-mail address and I will send it to you on there.

Many thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I got it OK, have replied


----------

